# 8 Ball Kush



## Beachwalker (Apr 1, 2018)

.. and I'm wondering why there's so little talk about it on this board?

It's a legitimate smoke. Best free seed I ever got glad I grew it out. Someone said it was Barney's version of Hindu Kush, I don't know about that but it's fast & easy to grow, heavy producer taste like pepper and it get you high as fuk

Its one of the few plants that really works for me, so maybe it's a personal thing? I know there are stronger, hell I grow stronger varieties w/ more THC and whatnot but overall 8 Ball Kush is one of my favorite strains, it seems to hit me just right..!

I guess I'm writing this now because I haven't smoked it in a month or more and I just twisted one up and it's working darn nice with the morning coffee right now I tell you what!  ..anyone else growing/grown it?

I think I'll do a smoke report on it soon..! It's so darn peppery!   anyway that's what I'm smoking now


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. and I'm wondering why there's so little talk about it on this board?
> 
> It's a legitimate smoke. Best free seed I ever got glad I grew it out. Someone said it was Barney's version of Hindu Kush, I don't know about that but it's fast & easy to grow, heavy producer taste like pepper and it get you high as fuk
> 
> ...


I grew It once, It was good. Thing was, I grew Afgan. Kush at the same time. It was dank. Afgan. was the easiest thing I ever grew. 8 ball being a hybrid was slightly finicky. All in all, Afgan was a slightly better use of time and effort. Kept growing it.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 2, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I grew It once, It was good. Thing was, I grew Afgan. Kush at the same time. It was dank. Afgan. was the easiest thing I ever grew. 8 ball being a hybrid was slightly finicky. All in all, Afgan was a slightly better use of time and effort. Kept growing it.


..and it clones slow as hell too!

Out of some freebies I had a real keeper that was near bulletproof (I give them a controlled environment anyway) and she was a heavy yielder too!

..so peppery!!! anybody who likes pepper flavor this is your bud right here


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Apr 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..and it clones slow as hell too!
> 
> Out of some freebies I had a real keeper that was near bulletproof (I give them a controlled environment anyway) and she was a heavy yielder too!
> 
> ..so peppery!!! anybody who likes pepper flavor this is your bud right here


Don't post much anymore. Mainly lurk. Old lazy burnout.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 8, 2018)

The only thing about the 8-ball and why I haven't started back in growing it after losing that super productive clone is it has a little cough and I got a little bit of respiratory issues going on anyway so.. but aside from that it's a nice smoke, good positive high and I love that crazy peppery taste smell and flavor!

I'm considering giving it another run this fall, it also makes a really nice hashish!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm on some southern oregon seed co. fem. og kush. (Freebie with my CSI Humboldt Purple Urkle S1) but surprisingly good. I'm glad I grew it out.


----------

